# fx5 wont start



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

for the First time i re set up my fx5 after cleaning
it wont start..

i searched and found many people encountered this problem
and claimed to be the impeller

does anyone know how to take apart the impeller as i was only rinsing it very throughly but dont know how to take it apart without breaking it to pieces


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

oh, and it also makes this buzzing sound but sounds nothing like the motor running properly

thanks guys!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

The impeller is on the bottom where the power cord goes into the filter. There are four screws (I think) to take out and the impeller is in there. Clean it off and put it back. Easy to do.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like the impeller is stuck or managed to eat some gravel or something. It can be removed easily by removing four screws...drain the filter first!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks guys !
but 'K' from king eds told me to just bring it back and he will give me a replacement
maybe they will give me a old one? 
i guess i ll clean the impeller !


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea you wont want to replace the filter every time it needs maintenance it will be a royal pain in the butt, cleaning the impeller is part of regular maintenance


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Same thing happened to me last week. Took the 4 screws out pulled out the impeller and gave the whole thing a good wipe down, and it fired up right as rain.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Did you fill it back up with water before you plugged it in? If so and it still isn't working then the impeller probably needs cleaning or is broken. The instructions that comes with it tells you how to remove it. If you don't have the instructions you can get them online! When cleaning the impeller don't try and take the impeller apart just take off the motor assembly and pull the impeller out and clean it up with a Q-tip or use one of those _Hagen Marina Cleaning Brushes_ to clean it up.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

okok thanks !
i amma do it now


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

good thing i can back to read it again, i was about to sink the whole thing in a tub of water. phew!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

okay.. so i took it apart and it started working, plugged it back on with cannister, went on for a few minutes then lots of bubbles start comming out, then it Stopped for good again!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> okay.. so i took it apart and it started working, plugged it back on with cannister, went on for a few minutes then lots of bubbles start comming out, then it Stopped for good again!


These filters when they first start, run for a bit then they are supposed to shutoff and purge all the air and then it starts up again. Plug it back in and leave it for a few minutes and it will start up again. The filter does this when first turned on and every 24hrs after.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

2 minutes to be exact (according to their documentation).

BTW, what substrate do you have? Is it sand by any chance?


----------

